# Ich suche ein gutes Programm/Tool für das Aufnehmen von Spiele-Videos



## RyzA (8. November 2019)

*Ich suche ein gutes Programm/Tool für das Aufnehmen von Spiele-Videos*

Nabend!

Ich suche wie im Titel schon erwähnt ein solches Programm.
Früher gab es Fraps aber das war ja auch nicht kostenlos und eingeschränkt.
Dann noch Xfire, aber das gibt es wohl nicht mehr.
Ich habe mich schon länger nicht mehr damit beschäftigt.
Was könnt ihr so empfehlen?
Oder gibt es bei Steam mitlerweile dafür auch eine (interne) Funktion?


----------



## Kotor (8. November 2019)

*AW: Ich suche ein gutes Programm/Tool für das Aufnehmen von Spiele-Videos*

OBS


----------



## RyzA (8. November 2019)

*AW: Ich suche ein gutes Programm/Tool für das Aufnehmen von Spiele-Videos*

Danke für den Tipp! Gucke ich mir  mal an.


----------



## NatokWa (8. November 2019)

*AW: Ich suche ein gutes Programm/Tool für das Aufnehmen von Spiele-Videos*

Ich nutze Bandicam , kann alles was ich so brauche und die Vollversion ist ein Schnäpchen .


----------



## drstoecker (8. November 2019)

*AW: Ich suche ein gutes Programm/Tool für das Aufnehmen von Spiele-Videos*

Wenn du eine amd Karte hast kannst du mit relive/Adrenalin aufnehmen oder mit win10 Game irgendwas kannste auch aufnehmen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. November 2019)

*AW: Ich suche ein gutes Programm/Tool für das Aufnehmen von Spiele-Videos*

Open Broadcaster Software | OBS

An kostenloser Software gibts nichts was auch nur annähernd da rankommt.


----------

